# A Simba S7 PLAYING POOL



## poolboyone (Apr 28, 2016)

Guys! Just saw this amazing video where a Simba S7 plays artistic pool. Apparently former pool pro Niclas Bergendorff was used as an expert when making this. What do you think: Real??

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MUdC7ou2_c


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2016)

the lighting and camera angles of the final video make it look like it was done with computer graphics, but there was an other video showing behind the scenes and it was physically performed.  That being said the trickshot that they used simply requires the cue ball to be hit in the center of a prearranged pattern.  Not so super spectacular if you ask me.  You can't just drive a new SImba up to a pool table and start shooting.  A cool thing to watch but that's about it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2016)

@Ramnares P.E., can you check that link for us? I'm not sure If I should trust it.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2016)

the link worked fine for me.  Here's a really cool "engineeering" commercial from a few years ago. Again there's a companion video showing how it was shot and it's not CG, it's real.

Honda - The Cog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ve4M4UsJQo


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 28, 2016)

Two links to check, let me get right on that.  I am soo lucky to have you guys around!


----------

